# Lionel Values



## EBBS03 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, new here, and I hope this is an appropriate section for such a thread.

We are down to the last few trains of my fathers at one time massive collection, and are wondering the value of these engines:

Allied Model Trains Dept 56 4-6-4 Hudson Steam Locomotive 6-52175

"o" Gauge Southern Pacific Daylight Steam Locomotive 6-8307

New York Central 1-700E 4-6-4 Hudson Locomotive 6-18005

Dreyfuss Hudson #81 6-18027


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

There are guides published that tell you an engine's value. In my opinion, guides are written by sellers who hope to influence selling prices upward---in other words, they overprice. Actual value is where the least you are willing to sell for meets up with the most an existing buyer is willing to pay you for it, and it's a moving target. 
The best suggestion I can offer you is to go on ebay and find similar engines: watch, and see what they end up selling for. It's a tough economy right now, and prices are conservative. Best of luck!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

EBBS03 said:


> Hey, new here, and I hope this is an appropriate section for such a thread.
> 
> We are down to the last few trains of my fathers at one time massive collection, and are wondering the value of these engines:
> 
> ...



Southern pacific made 1983 $550 good shape/$650 excellent
NYC made 1990 $ 810 good/$850 x (With display case)
dept 56 Hudson, none found is this Lionel?

this is from the 2007 greensburg guide


you could get more or less it all depends on the buyer and the shape it's in.
And how many miles is on it? box? no box?

I have seen stuff quoted as $50 bucks in the catalog go for $150 on e bay.


----------



## EBBS03 (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe the Dreyfuss Hudson was made in partnership with Lionel and The Smithsonian. From what I have been able to find, it appears that the train was a limited model of 750 engines, which we have number 81 of that build. Also, it seems that there were two models, one made only by Lionel, and one made by Lionel with the Smithsonian. They have two different numbers, and the Lionel/Smithsonian train's number is 18027. This one also has two or three different cases (plexiglass one, rolling case, and a wooden cover). We have everything that came with the set.

The Department 56 train was made yet another partnership build between Lionel and Allied Model Trains. I don't know much about it, but it's a whole set (engine, box cars and the such). The box is a Lionel box, but the label mentions Allied Model Trains. I'm not sure, but I believe the box cars are in Allied Model Trains boxes. I'll have to check. 

My father was an avid collector, and he had a collection that, at it's peak, would put many shops to shame. He passed away going on 11 years, and these are the only few trains we have left. It's a bittersweet feeling, but anymore, these trains have a sentimental value to me. Trains continued to show up at the house long after his passing. I believe this is the situation with the Dreyfuss, which has a lot of value to me, especially since I don't think he ever got to see this beautiful train in person.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

EBBS03 said:


> I believe the Dreyfuss Hudson was made in partnership with Lionel and The Smithsonian. From what I have been able to find, it appears that the train was a limited model of 750 engines, which we have number 81 of that build. Also, it seems that there were two models, one made only by Lionel, and one made by Lionel with the Smithsonian. They have two different numbers, and the Lionel/Smithsonian train's number is 18027. This one also has two or three different cases (plexiglass one, rolling case, and a wooden cover). We have everything that came with the set.
> 
> The Department 56 train was made yet another partnership build between Lionel and Allied Model Trains. I don't know much about it, but it's a whole set (engine, box cars and the such). The box is a Lionel box, but the label mentions Allied Model Trains. I'm not sure, but I believe the box cars are in Allied Model Trains boxes. I'll have to check.
> 
> My father was an avid collector, and he had a collection that, at it's peak, would put many shops to shame. He passed away going on 11 years, and these are the only few trains we have left. It's a bittersweet feeling, but anymore, these trains have a sentimental value to me. Trains continued to show up at the house long after his passing. I believe this is the situation with the Dreyfuss, which has a lot of value to me, especially since I don't think he ever got to see this beautiful train in person.




18027 NYC Dreyfuss made in 1993 list in the catalog for $1700 and that is for the catalog book in 2007 must be more by now.

Sorry for your loss. He must of had one nice collection.


----------



## EBBS03 (Nov 11, 2009)

^ Thanks for that info. Cause the info I was reading said it was produced in 1999.


----------



## michaelduke (Nov 13, 2009)

Gang,

18026 was the highly detailed 2 rail version produced in 1992 by Fine Arts Models in conjunction with Lionel & Smithsonian. There were only 500 units produced and Lionel held a lottery to see who would be offered the chance to purchase one. Lionel followed up in 1993 with the 3 rail version (18027) and produced 750 unts again using a lottery to determine who could purchase these. 

How much are you asking for this set?

regards,
Michael


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Would love to see a picture of the Hudson if available.


----------



## EBBS03 (Nov 11, 2009)

MichealDuke - Thank you for the information. I did not know that about the train. If you have any more information, or know where I can get some more, it would be much appreciated. As for selling, we aren't quite sure what we want to do with the Hudson. The only one we know for sure that we want to sell right now is the Department 56 set.

Tworail - I will see about getting some shots. As far as we know, the train has never been out of the box; only opened to verify the train is in fact in there. As I said before, we are afraid of disturbing it, in the outside chance something goes wrong and it gets ruined. But, if we get it out to snap some pictures, I will definitely post them up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You obviously have attracted some attention. If you live in a good area find the best seasonal toy train auction in your area. 
Too bad you have to learn from us and not your Dad.
Train prices are low, I would wait but that is your choice.


----------



## tushko (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the full 13 car set of the Lioenl 6-28084 NY Central System J-3a Dreyfuss Hudson. The set was left to me by my deceased father. He was an avid train collectior. The cars are in the origianl boxes and in some cases, some of them have not been opened at all. It has taken me a very long time to finally find some information on the set and I am looking to sell it to anyone who is seriously interested.












michaelduke said:


> Gang,
> 
> 18026 was the highly detailed 2 rail version produced in 1992 by Fine Arts Models in conjunction with Lionel & Smithsonian. There were only 500 units produced and Lionel held a lottery to see who would be offered the chance to purchase one. Lionel followed up in 1993 with the 3 rail version (18027) and produced 750 unts again using a lottery to determine who could purchase these.
> 
> ...


----------



## tushko (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lionel Smithsonian Collection - NY Central Dreyfuss*

I also have one of these sets. I am not sure if mine is one of the 500 or one of the 750 and I acquired it under the same circumstances. My father passed away about 15 years ago and I was given his extensive collection of trains, books, artwork and among other things the Lionel Smithsonian Collection model of the J-3a Dreyfuss Hudson. It has taken me this long to find information on it and I thank you all for your posts here which has helped me find somewhere to go to try and get a value or find interest in some of these pieces. 

I was able to sell some of these items at local train shows and in once case found a very nice gentleman there that advised me that I was selling some of my items too cheap. 

So I found my way here and am hoping I can find an interested party in this train set. I have all 13 cars and they are all in mint condition. None of them have ever been on display and most havent been out of the box at all. Once I opened one box and saw the white gloves on top of the display case I knew I was out of my league.

Anyone interested in purchasing or knows of anyone interested in owning this set please post a reply

Thank you


----------



## michaelduke (Nov 13, 2009)

*RE Lionel Smithsonian Collection*

Tushko,

The 13 car passenger car set that you mention in your post, is it for the Lionel Smithsonian Dreyfuss Hudson (18026/18027) or for the Lionel Dreyfuss Hudson, 28084?

One way you can tell is to supply the catalog numbers for the passenger cars that are listed on the outsides of their boxes. Also what color are the boxes?

Thanks,
Michael Duke


----------



## tushko (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe they are the 18026/18027 but I am not sure at the moment because I am at work. I will check when I get home tonight and post you another reply. The boxes are orange


----------



## tango0 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Dept56 Engine*



big ed said:


> Southern pacific made 1983 $550 good shape/$650 excellent
> NYC made 1990 $ 810 good/$850 x (With display case)
> dept 56 Hudson, none found is this Lionel?
> 
> ...


The Dept 56 Engine goes between $200 (saw it sold) and $675 (didnt sell)
Looking for one to replace the one I had that got stolen. Will pay 200


----------

